# Some hard truth about BLM



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In Brief: BLM Killed 2,000 Black People


Thanks to Black Lives Matter, the number of black murder victims rose 62% in one year.



patriotpost.us


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Black lives only matter when it can gain influence against the government to cause chaos.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Black lives only matter when it can gain influence against the government to cause chaos.


Plenty of hypocrisy amongst those with an agenda. They couldn't give a damn about those who truly need good policing. They just want us to be racist so they have a scapegoat. Meanwhile, the deaths of young black men are ignored.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

They are Terrorist Period! And should be treated like the Terrorist they are. Unfortunately we have not seen the end to their carnage and destruction. Unless the time times that we say NO MORE and end their destruction they will continue. Damn Obama and BLM to hell!


----------

